# New calves



## Patrickdaley

Hi im new to the app i just bought 6 new calves (angus,2 herefords,2 limousines and a simmental) all cross holstein. There roughly 4-5 months old each. There on grass and eating adlib meal. There is one limousine that is very thin. (she had scours) but shes still extremely thin. Any tips on fattening them up


----------



## DoubleR

Welcome! We're glad your here 
Where did these calves come from? Auction?
Have they been wormed and vaccinated? If so how long ago?
Do they have free choice loose minerals and loose salt?
Heifers, steers or bull calved?


----------



## Patrickdaley

Hi yes i bought them at the mart. I havent wormed them yet as they have only been on grass a couple weeks. And they have been tested for tb and the results for that im worried about. They are all heifers. They have access to water all the time. A few of them got ringworm too and it is quite bad. Is the rimgworm worth trying to get rid of or should i just leave it be


----------



## Patrickdaley

Sorry made a mistake there. Im not worried about the tb results. I meant to say that they arent back yet


----------



## DoubleR

For future reference you should always quarantine new animals. ESPECIALLY ones bought at auction. Auction yards are like sick wards in a hospital. Those calves have been exposed to ALL KINDS of stuff. Now the pasture they are on has also.
Wormer and vaccinations should be the 1st thing done with incoming cattle of unknown heard health. They are shedding any parasite eggs they are producing on the pasture they are on right now. 
Have these heifers been Bangs vaccinated? Do they have a small metal tag in the top of their ear?
Ringworm isn't something that anyone around here worries about. It will run its course and go away. Are you sure it's ringworm or could it be lice?


----------



## Patrickdaley

No its definitely ringworm. Whats bangs


----------



## DoubleR

Brucellosis vaccination
I'd just let the ring worm run its course but that's just me


----------



## Patrickdaley

Yep i think ill just leave it be


----------



## DoubleR

When you can snap some pics to share  Would love to see them  
Do you have a plan for vaccinating and worming them?


----------



## Patrickdaley

Yep ill worm them soon enough. Ill get a pic in a while


----------



## Patrickdaley

This is one of the limousines. She is doing quite well


----------



## Patrickdaley

As u can see there. That limousine on the left is very very thin. She's the one im worried about


----------



## Patrickdaley

This one is an angus


----------



## Patrickdaley

Its really only the thin limousine im worried about


----------



## DoubleR

Does she still have diarrhea? 
Maybe she has hardware disease.


----------



## DoubleR

It's hard to tell but the thin one doesn't look like a limousine in that photo. Hard to see the head but almost looks dairy cross.


----------



## Patrickdaley

Nope. No diarrea. sorry, thought i mentioned it. Shes out of a friesan cow. Im giving her another dose for coxydiosis tomorrow and im gonna dose the whole lot of them for lungworm


----------



## Patrickdaley

Whats hardware disease


----------



## DoubleR

Oh ok. 
Hardware disease is where they consume pieces of metal, fencing, pieces of metal from a pasture, from hay, etc. 
It travels threw the gut and stops in a stomach chamber and punctures the stomach wall. Can puncture other organs as well.
General practice is to insert a magnet into each cow/calf. That magnet stops in the first chamber/stomach and any metal consumed sticks to that magnet preventing it from going further and in the long run killing that cow/calf.
Diarrhea is a symptom of hardware disease. Which in turn shows the weight loss.







These magnets were taken out of a pair of steers that a client was raising. The cleaner one is out of a home raised steer we butchered the same day. As you can see there is A LOT of metal on the one.






Heres the two (client) steers magnets side by side. 
Turns out they got a load of hay with A LOT of junk in it. There pasture wasn't the cleanest either. Lots of very old fence pieces buried in the ground.
There growth ended up stunted in the long run but they did dress out ok at butcher. If we didn't put magnets in every animal we produce they would have lost those steers for sure.


----------



## Patrickdaley

Ok thanks, sounds like u know a lot . Dosed them for lungworm earlier today. And gonna give the limousine another dose for coxydiosis. Hopefully this should do the trick


----------



## DoubleR

Well I don't know about that  Been around cows for a few days  Lots of research and figuring stuff out. Have learned a lot over the years. 
Been fortunate to work with many great ranchers and vets.
Speaking of! Have you got to know your local large animal vet yet? Having a good working relationship with a good vet or vets is worth more than anything.
Keep us posted on how they are doing.


----------



## Patrickdaley

Hi im just wondering i think the limousine could possibly have some sort of waste disease like jhones disease


----------



## Patrickdaley

Vet was out yesterday. Its not a waste disease (thank god) but she has a pretty bad chest infection and so far shes not doing too well. I have her on an antibiotic. and a steroid to give her that extra boost she needs. Things are looking a bit better so im holding out hope that she will pull through


----------



## DoubleR

Be patient 
It took her time to get like she is. With care she should turn around. Sounds like your headed in the right direction.


----------



## Patrickdaley

Hopefully


----------

